# 2011 Z1 and ZC Frames



## Brooks04 (Feb 8, 2004)

When will Felt post an actual photo of the Z1 frame on their website? I do not like the looks of the Z1 Frame color scheme and hope that seeing a true photo may help. I wish Felt had the same build and color scheme as the F3 in a Z series as I want a Z frame with a SRAM Red build.

I like the color scheme of the ZC frame okay, but prefer the lighter weight and technology behind the Z1 frame. Can someone explain the ride qualities and differences between these 2 frames? Looks like the weight difference including the fork and frame is 318 grams, which seems significant.


----------



## sftl97 (Aug 11, 2009)

I would be interested in this information as well. Personally, I like the color of the '10 Z1 frame better than the '11. 

Superdave explained the differences of the "F" series in another thread, would be nice if he did the same for the "Z" series.

Fred


----------

